# Learning at read, write and speak Thai



## Serendipity2

I am hoping to learn Thai if I'm going to retire in Thailand. I don't mean learning to speak 'conversational' Thai so you can say "hello" and such but learn to read, write AND speak Thai. 

Are there schools in Chiang Mai offering classes in learning to read, write and speak Thai available to foreigners? I'm not looking for one-on-one as that's not the best way to learn and it's costly - even in Thailand. Short of appearing at a local school and beginning in the 1st grade [I'm sure the school administration would NOT be amused] does anyone have a suggestion? Some can be learned from books but a class setting would be very helpful - especially when it came to speaking and getting the correct pronunciation etc. Thanks for any comments! 

Serendipity2


----------



## oddball

*learning Thai*



Serendipity2 said:


> I am hoping to learn Thai if I'm going to retire in Thailand. I don't mean learning to speak 'conversational' Thai so you can say "hello" and such but learn to read, write AND speak Thai.
> 
> Are there schools in Chiang Mai offering classes in learning to read, write and speak Thai available to foreigners? I'm not looking for one-on-one as that's not the best way to learn and it's costly - even in Thailand. Short of appearing at a local school and beginning in the 1st grade [I'm sure the school administration would NOT be amused] does anyone have a suggestion? Some can be learned from books but a class setting would be very helpful - especially when it came to speaking and getting the correct pronunciation etc. Thanks for any comments!
> 
> Serendipity2


 All I can say is you have set yourself a complex task , many I know who set out on that path , finaly settled for conversation after several years , with a natural aptitude for Asian speach , you could succeed once you master the tonal and tongue twisting . For better information on your predicament , i.e. lack of respondents , may I suggest you register with Thai Visa and visit the Chaingmai section .


----------



## Serendipity2

oddball said:


> All I can say is you have set yourself a complex task , many I know who set out on that path , finaly settled for conversation after several years , with a natural aptitude for Asian speach , you could succeed once you master the tonal and tongue twisting . For better information on your predicament , i.e. lack of respondents , may I suggest you register with Thai Visa and visit the Chaingmai section .




Thanks oddball. An excellent addition to this forum and perhaps a bit more active. I noted that there is a language school that plans to open soon but I fear it will just be spoken Thai which is of only modest value. I concur with you that learning to read, write and speak Thai is a difficult task but with the right venue I hope it's an achievable goal. Certainly worth a shot! Thanks again for the heads-up. I also read a number of posts re dentists in Chiang Mai as well. A good dentist is important to everyone who wants to live a long and lusty life! 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

None of my 'Ladies' has ever wanted me to speak Thai. If I did how could they talk about me?
Think about it........


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> None of my 'Ladies' has ever wanted me to speak Thai. If I did how could they talk about me?
> Think about it........


King Silk,

You make a good point! I think most Thai ladies want to speak English with the boyfriends. I was more thinking about the ability to function in a land where you do not or cannot speak the language. How to deal with contractors or be able to read the newspapers to know what's going on in your city. If we can't speak the language we're at a disadvantage and end up relying on the 'kindness of strangers'. That said, a quick look at the Thai written language is enough to disuade all but the bravest!


----------



## King Silk

Perhaps you should learn to speak the lingo, but tell your ladies you can't?
THAT could prove interesting....
Your Ladies friend "What are you doing with this ugly git Poo?"
Your Lady "Weeeell, he's got lots of dosh, and he is not too bad in bed".
Friend "How much does he give you every month?"
Your Lady "10000Bht. But I nick some out of his wallet when he isn't looking".
Friend "Mmmmmm. I get 20000 from my stupid Farang"
Your Lady "Really? I'll have to see if he will up the allowance. But remember I get 10000bht a month from that German idiot. He sends it to my account every month without fail". Which reminds me. He's coming over in a couple of weeks......"
Friend "Better disappear off to the vilage....to look after Mama who is very sick eh?"
Your Lady " Did that last time. Have to think of something new this time or he may smell a rat"
Friend "Promplem.........

(On balance perhaps you are better off NOT knowing any Thai)


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Perhaps you should learn to speak the lingo, but tell your ladies you can't?
> THAT could prove interesting....
> Your Ladies friend "What are you doing with this ugly git Poo?"
> Your Lady "Weeeell, he's got lots of dosh, and he is not too bad in bed".
> Friend "How much does he give you every month?"
> Your Lady "10000Bht. But I nick some out of his wallet when he isn't looking".
> Friend "Mmmmmm. I get 20000 from my stupid Farang"
> Your Lady "Really? I'll have to see if he will up the allowance. But remember I get 10000bht a month from that German idiot. He sends it to my account every month without fail". Which reminds me. He's coming over in a couple of weeks......"
> Friend "Better disappear off to the vilage....to look after Mama who is very sick eh?"
> Your Lady " Did that last time. Have to think of something new this time or he may smell a rat"
> Friend "Promplem.........
> 
> (On balance perhaps you are better off NOT knowing any Thai)




King Silk,

You missed your calling.  You should write a book [or at least a short story] Perhaps, " FarangLand - Stories Of T"he Life and Times of The Fat Old Expat As Related By The Lovely Ladies Of Thailand. Hilarious!

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> 
> You missed your calling.  You should write a book [or at least a short story] Perhaps, " FarangLand - Stories Of T"he Life and Times of The Fat Old Expat As Related By The Lovely Ladies Of Thailand. Hilarious!
> 
> Serendipity2


Fat old Git? I beg your pardon sir.......I am just a little pom pui but NOT like some....

Yes I could write a book about Farangs and Thai Ladies but I doubt it would be "Hilarious". Sad more likely old bean.........


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk,

I'll bet there are a lot more "Fat Old Gits" in Chiang Mai or Phuket or Pattaya than sleek pommies!  

Not too many Farangs would want to read about or re-live their disasters but I suspect many would enjoy a book of humorous tales about the travails of expats and their Thai ladies.


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> 
> I'll bet there are a lot more "Fat Old Gits" in Chiang Mai or Phuket or Pattaya than sleek pommies!
> 
> Not too many Farangs would want to read about or re-live their disasters but I suspect many would enjoy a book of humorous tales about the travails of expats and their Thai ladies.


Actually S2 there are several books on the market that make interesting and amusing reading along those lines.....A short search will turn them up. They are all on sale at Bangkok Airport. 

I will try to get a thread going about this.......


----------



## oddball

*learning to read thai*



Serendipity2 said:


> Thanks oddball. An excellent addition to this forum and perhaps a bit more active. I noted that there is a language school that plans to open soon but I fear it will just be spoken Thai which is of only modest value. I concur with you that learning to read, write and speak Thai is a difficult task but with the right venue I hope it's an achievable goal. Certainly worth a shot! Thanks again for the heads-up. I also read a number of posts re dentists in Chiang Mai as well. A good dentist is important to everyone who wants to live a long and lusty life!
> 
> Serendipity2


 Just read a (Kind of) survey on this subject which is far more complex than you could dream of , especially if you are of the ilk that wake up in the night suffering a cold sweat . Wealthy aliens do not bother to learn one word , rather surround themselves with English speaking compatriots and a multitude of translators , those in the middle such as myself , learn only sufficient to get by on a daily basis , tell the taxi where to go (nicely) , make the odd purchase and of course "Pout thai mai dai , nidnoe " . The unfortunates who generaly claim to be "Living like a native " most likely from lack of funds to buy a decent meal , put in the biggest effort to speak Thai . 

I have been told on more than one occassion , if I wish to visit Thailand I should learn the language , yeah , yeah , learn a language that even many natives find it difficult to impossible to read or write during a lifetime , for a three week vacation , typical Thai logic !!!! The year happens to be 2009 not 1009 , most of the world speaks English to survive on the global market , the English they learn in school is attrocious , the 'Educated ' write signs in almost unintelligeable English but have too much 'Face 'to ask for help . Because of this 'Face ánd multiple other reasons , many expats have left or are in the proccess of leaving to surrounding countries that actualy want us to visit and live in , Thai have become more agressive toward aliens in both manner and deed , thier rip-off scaming has become more widespread , death of Brits is greater than in any other country , and you want to learn the Thai language , but they still believe they are number one in almost everything . 

I wish you the best of luck in your endeavors , you will need it , if not sooner , later .


----------



## Serendipity2

oddball said:


> Just read a (Kind of) survey on this subject which is far more complex than you could dream of , especially if you are of the ilk that wake up in the night suffering a cold sweat . Wealthy aliens do not bother to learn one word , rather surround themselves with English speaking compatriots and a multitude of translators , those in the middle such as myself , learn only sufficient to get by on a daily basis , tell the taxi where to go (nicely) , make the odd purchase and of course "Pout thai mai dai , nidnoe " . The unfortunates who generaly claim to be "Living like a native " most likely from lack of funds to buy a decent meal , put in the biggest effort to speak Thai .
> 
> I have been told on more than one occassion , if I wish to visit Thailand I should learn the language , yeah , yeah , learn a language that even many natives find it difficult to impossible to read or write during a lifetime , for a three week vacation , typical Thai logic !!!! The year happens to be 2009 not 1009 , most of the world speaks English to survive on the global market , the English they learn in school is attrocious , the 'Educated ' write signs in almost unintelligeable English but have too much 'Face 'to ask for help . Because of this 'Face ánd multiple other reasons , many expats have left or are in the proccess of leaving to surrounding countries that actualy want us to visit and live in , Thai have become more agressive toward aliens in both manner and deed , thier rip-off scaming has become more widespread , death of Brits is greater than in any other country , and you want to learn the Thai language , but they still believe they are number one in almost everything .
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in your endeavors , you will need it , if not sooner , later .


Thanks for your thoughts, Oddball,

I'm getting less interested in learning Thai by the millisecond! What you say is, unfortunately, very true. Expats aren't valued for what we can contribute to the nation but only for our money. After reading many posts on this and another forum it seems that we're merely 'targets of opportunity' . I note how difficult it is for expats to live. Except under the most difficult of circumstances you may not work. As a non-Thai we may not own one square meter of land. Even with a permit for long term stay we are required to jump through all sorts of hoops to be in conformity with the laws which change with regularity. 

In one regard I think Thailand is very much like America. EVERYONE is guilty of something at any particular time so 'they' can pick and choose who they target. The upshot, we can be fined, we can be jailed, we can be deported or all of the above at the whim of a governmental bureaucrat for almost any reason with little recourse.

Chiang Mai seems to be a target rich environment. Why to expats come to Thailand? It's not for all of the benefits Thailand provides even though the weather is nice, the food exceptional and the reality that most Thais are pretty nice people. No, that's not why we come to Thailand. In one word - it's the lovely Thai women. 

Which is probably the problem as well. I suspect many Thais don't appreciate expats plundering of their 'natural resources' - but they DO like the money we bring! So perhaps it's best to rent your home. Never buy! And if you find yourself that lovely creature you want to spend the rest of your life with - perhaps the smart move is to get out of Dodge [with her] while you can!

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Actually S2 there are several books on the market that make interesting and amusing reading along those lines.....A short search will turn them up. They are all on sale at Bangkok Airport.
> 
> I will try to get a thread going about this.......



King Silk,

I hope one or two were written by you! I'll have to keep an eye out for them. Always nice to find a book that will bring a chuckle or three. I don't spend a lot of time at the airport though. In fact I've not been to the new International airport - only to Don Mueng which I guess is still used but mostly for domestic travel. Looking forward to seeing the new one! 

Serendipity2


----------



## jsflynn603

Yes, one can learn to read, write and speak Thai. And yes, there are schools, though some seem odd, they are respected (can't remember names) and the first several months (yes, months) are spent essentially listening, but not speaking. The concept is to mimic that of a very young child growing up who hears much but can say little.

I have found it exceedingly difficult to find materials to learn Thai. Transparent Language (search for it) has a computer disk with a voice analysis that truly works, though it is cumbersome. Yet here one learns phrases, questions, etc, not really "language." 

Here is an example of what one runs into: "mai mai mai mai” means “new wood doesn't burn, does it? We use tone in English but not on the same scale. Though this sentence appears to be made of the same words, it is not. The structure and tonal marks and relationships inherent in the language would may one "mai" neutral, another "mai" rising at the end, a third "mai" "low" another falling at the end and even another "hi tone."

It can be learned, but it seems exceedingly hard to get started. I suggest as a jumping off point: Thai-languageXcxm and find it wonderful. It's the best translator (though you might not think so at first, hint: use the bulk translator, and then apply logic. I find it so useful that when I chat to Thai people who have limited English I frequently chat in English and with Thai-languageXcxm up in a second screen, look or a word or phrase that I need, and cut and paste it in. Thais often think that I know Thai, but I don't. When confused I'll ask my friend to "write thai" and then place it into the bulk translator and figure out some or occasionally all of what is being conveyed.

The site is totally free, they only ask that if you buy some books to please buy through them. 

Most words can be "played" with a native speaker speaking it. With Open Window's flash card system you can even make flash cards that will play the sound of the letter or word.

Still, I enjoyed the "Alphabet Song," but I can say A, B, C, D... but I still am not sure which is the "name" of the letter, and which is the "sound." 

Within Windows one can go to languages, add the language bar and type in Thai characters.

The site has a good forum and I think with some effort you could find a teacher to do one or two hourly lessons a week over Skype, and not pay much, perhaps $3-6/hr.

Thai is fascinating. It has more descriptive words than English, German and French combined, yet the average Thai speaker often is extremely limited. It is as though Thais get stuck with a useful vocabulary that they learned up to about 7th grade, and most never go farther. 

I believe that if you can hire a tutor, to understand hot to write and read, that this is much easier than speaking. But speaking a limited vocabulary, correctly I think will afford you quite a lot of respect and appreciation and I think it is worth it.

A fellow has a "book" (e-book) that is amazing. See EasyThaiAlphabetXcxm it is inexpensive, write him, he'll offer you the book at maybe $15, wait a few weeks and he'll have a "special" at maybe $5. It's quite neat and very useful I think to understad the alphabet. It also includes "rules" for rules tell you "which mai" the mai you see is... is it the rising or falling, high or low mai? Is the word new, or wood, or burn? Marks, and placement of surrounding letters or marks tell you and these rules are essential. He makes it remarkably easy. 

I'd start with his book, and perusal of thai-langugeXcxm and possibly a disk for about $40 from Transparent, play with that, and then use the forum to find an hourly teacher. Then come to Thailand and study it is a school.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Agree with most of what jsflynn603 said - I use Thai-Language.com too, it is brilliant and easily the best translator out there - it has a limited set of lessons too. Though I wouldn't say you would run into "mai mai mai mai” or several other Thai tongue twisters, no Thai would say this either in general chat - its a clumsy way to say it - it is, as I said, a famous Thai tongue twister.

One way to help learn is to go to a Thai Temple in your home country (States for you) - they nearly always have free (or nominal) Thai lessons there - you don't have to be a Buddhist or a Thai (my Mrs used to teach at one in the UK for a while - free).

I can understand much more Thai than I can speak - but I am also learning to read. I know the Thai alphabet and vowels and many of the rules. Thai isn't actually so hard to read once you get past the amount of letters (44 consonants and loads of vowels) and the basic rules as to classes, live/dead endings and tone marks - almost everything is spoken as written, so if you can read, then you can pronounce properly.

Most words are single syllable (there are lots of compound words, but these usually can be broken into single syllable words too), so you can break the sentance up quite easily once you learn the rules. Words always begin with a consonant (though second letter vowels can appear on the left of the initial consonant - don't worry there are few of them and they are easily learned) - a speacial consonant is used for words that being with a vowel sound (called a 'zero' in some books - basically its a consonant with no sound). Ironically the word *อ่าม *Ahn (meaning to read) is one such word

You can get kids reading books that break the words up and start with simple words to help learn the alphabet (words like uncle, grandfather, crow, come, etc are used). Don't worry too much with the full names of the letters (after all you don't need to know that 'P' is 'Pee' to read 'Peter') - just concentrate on their initial and final sounds. Once this is done, try and earn their classes (High/Middle/Low). Then some basic vowels and you are off to a running start. Use the above website to look up any words in these books you don't understand and you will be building your volcab at the same time - they repeat a lot, so you will learn them.

When you get here later this year, I'll give you a Thai spelling test


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap,

Have you ever tried Rosetta Stone to learn Thai? They advertise it a lot here in the states as THE way to learn a new language. I wonder how effective it is.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> Have you ever tried Rosetta Stone to learn Thai? They advertise it a lot here in the states as THE way to learn a new language. I wonder how effective it is.


Actually I have. I think its a good system to learn a language that has the same script as ours, but is very difficult with something like Thai. It is mostly pictures with phrases underneath and you click on the correct picture to match what is said. For example one of them was: The boy sits in the plane. They computer says in Thai "The boy sits in the plane" and the pictures show and boy under a plan, in a car, in a plane and on a car bonnet. The correct Thai text is also under each one. So you click on the third picture and get it right. This helped with recognising the spoken Thai (through trial and error), but the script would still be squiggles.

Its also very expensive. 

There is this web site - which is (was) free: http://learn-thai-podcast.com


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Actually I have. I think its a good system to learn a language that has the same script as ours, but is very difficult with something like Thai. It is mostly pictures with phrases underneath and you click on the correct picture to match what is said. For example one of them was: The boy sits in the plane. They computer says in Thai "The boy sits in the plane" and the pictures show and boy under a plan, in a car, in a plane and on a car bonnet. The correct Thai text is also under each one. So you click on the third picture and get it right. This helped with recognising the spoken Thai (through trial and error), but the script would still be squiggles.
> 
> Its also very expensive.
> 
> There is this web site - which is (was) free: http://learn-thai-podcast.com



So that "free" trial disk is just a come-on? Much the same as "The PC Doctor" who "gives" a free disk for e-Bay but you have to pay $6.95 for shipping and handling. I ended up getting my "free" disk and found it next to useless. It went into the garbage quickly. The latter is a scam and most of their sales are the shipping and handling we pay to get that "free" disk to learn all about e-Bay. :/


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> So that "free" trial disk is just a come-on? Much the same as "The PC Doctor" who "gives" a free disk for e-Bay but you have to pay $6.95 for shipping and handling. I ended up getting my "free" disk and found it next to useless. It went into the garbage quickly. The latter is a scam and most of their sales are the shipping and handling we pay to get that "free" disk to learn all about e-Bay. :/


Nah, most of the vids etc are free online - they just also have a 'premium' service where you can get it all (and more I guess) on CD if you pay.


----------



## jsflynn603

Alas, the only and closes temple to me is well over an hour away and in Boston, so I'd be taking my life in my hands to try to drive there.... Boston traffic is horrid. For some though this would be ideal.

Good point KwaamLap, that the language is monosyllabic (even long words) and though the rules seem hard at first, they are very definitive and oven time all come together. It this aspect I think Thai is easier than English, though actually correctly pronouncing the words verbally with the precise tone and sound (even if you know if the tone is rising, or hi) seemn hard...

I was struck by the ease that one can learn the rules and the sounds with that little e-book that I mentioned, I really do think it is very useful and the way it is presented it sort of sticks in your mind. I wonder if the site would let the fellow put an image of one page here?


----------



## gino

The Thai language is much like Thai women. Quite beautiful, but infuriatingly ambiguous, overly complex, a bit tradition bound and often too polite to say what really needs to be said. 

I’ve studied Thai for about three years. I wouldn’t consider myself fluent, but I can carry on simple conversations with native speakers if they are reasonably patient and indulgent and can read and write a little. Tones are my greatest challenge. I doubt I say ใหม่ไม้ไม่ไหม้ไหม correctly and I can’t pronounce ง to save my life. 

Thai-Language is extremely helpful, as is Thai2English. 

Becker’s introductory and intermediate CDs with accompanying texts are reasonably priced and easy to find. Reproduction quality is adequate, but can be an issue. There are a few mistakes and the material is slightly dated, but it’s a good starting point.

Pimsleur’s audio-only lessons are good for study in the car or at the gym. 

I don’t recommend Berlitz. Rosetta Stone is expensive and only offered beginning level lessons when I checked. 

Courage Software has a software program with drills that I find helpful, but it is only available for PCs. In theory I could run them on my MacBook Pro, but after a discouraging experience with Parallels, I uninstalled the software and haven’t tried again, although I need to readdress that issue. The software is on my desktop, which is often not available when I have time to practice. 

On the subject of Mac/PC, I had a lot of trouble trying to use Thai with Office for Mac and had to switch to Pages. 

I’ve taken classes at Wat Thai in North Hollywood, California and at Wat Dhammaram in Chicago, Illinois. The first class was good. I cannot recommend the second; however, I have begun taking private lessons with one of the monks. These have proven very helpful, even though he sometimes seems to feel obligated to act like Pai Mei. I teach him some English in return. 

Gino


----------



## gino

*Erratum.*

That should, of course, have been ไม้ใหม่ไม่ไหม้ไหม. Sorry for mangling the language. 

Gino






ginocox said:


> The Thai language is much like Thai women. Quite beautiful, but infuriatingly ambiguous, overly complex, a bit tradition bound and often too polite to say what really needs to be said.
> 
> I’ve studied Thai for about three years. I wouldn’t consider myself fluent, but I can carry on simple conversations with native speakers if they are reasonably patient and indulgent and can read and write a little. Tones are my greatest challenge. I doubt I say ใหม่ไม้ไม่ไหม้ไหม correctly and I can’t pronounce ง to save my life.
> 
> Thai-Language is extremely helpful, as is Thai2English.
> 
> Becker’s introductory and intermediate CDs with accompanying texts are reasonably priced and easy to find. Reproduction quality is adequate, but can be an issue. There are a few mistakes and the material is slightly dated, but it’s a good starting point.
> 
> Pimsleur’s audio-only lessons are good for study in the car or at the gym.
> 
> I don’t recommend Berlitz. Rosetta Stone is expensive and only offered beginning level lessons when I checked.
> 
> Courage Software has a software program with drills that I find helpful, but it is only available for PCs. In theory I could run them on my MacBook Pro, but after a discouraging experience with Parallels, I uninstalled the software and haven’t tried again, although I need to readdress that issue. The software is on my desktop, which is often not available when I have time to practice.
> 
> On the subject of Mac/PC, I had a lot of trouble trying to use Thai with Office for Mac and had to switch to Pages.
> 
> I’ve taken classes at Wat Thai in North Hollywood, California and at Wat Dhammaram in Chicago, Illinois. The first class was good. I cannot recommend the second; however, I have begun taking private lessons with one of the monks. These have proven very helpful, even though he sometimes seems to feel obligated to act like Pai Mei. I teach him some English in return.
> 
> Gino


----------



## jsflynn603

Just cook him up some fishheads, that'll cure his attitude.....hehe


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

Serendipity2 said:


> . . . . Are there schools in Chiang Mai offering classes in learning to read, write and speak Thai available to foreigners? I'm not looking for one-on-one as that's not the best way to learn and it's costly - even in Thailand. Short of appearing at a local school and beginning in the 1st grade [I'm sure the school administration would NOT be amused] does anyone have a suggestion? Some can be learned from books but a class setting would be very helpful - especially when it came to speaking and getting the correct pronunciation etc. . . . .


There a plenty of schools in chiang mai, large and small. CMU, chiang mai university, may have something. 

There is a good teacher who has his own office-classroom in a small soi just off Chaiyapoom road, along the moat. The street has a different name on the other side of the moat. But walk away from Thapae square and you will see his sign in orange letters. He speaks very good english and has an excellent teaching method. 

In the opposite direction on this same street is DK books near the Lanna Thai hotel. They have books and dictionaries. I would caution you however, that some dictionaries sold in foreign countries are for native speakers wishing to learn english, so they will not give all the information you need. 

Of course AUA will have Thai classes but they will be expensive. If you walk past AUA away from Thapae square toward the big temple, you come to an area with a lot of little schools, they may be interesting to you.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Dave O'Dottu said:


> There a plenty of schools in chiang mai, large and small. CMU, chiang mai university, may have something.
> 
> There is a good teacher who has his own office-classroom in a small soi just off Chaiyapoom road, along the moat. The street has a different name on the other side of the moat. But walk away from Thapae square and you will see his sign in orange letters. He speaks very good english and has an excellent teaching method.
> 
> In the opposite direction on this same street is DK books near the Lanna Thai hotel. They have books and dictionaries. I would caution you however, that some dictionaries sold in foreign countries are for native speakers wishing to learn english, so they will not give all the information you need.
> 
> Of course AUA will have Thai classes but they will be expensive. If you walk past AUA away from Thapae square toward the big temple, you come to an area with a lot of little schools, they may be interesting to you.


Excellent info there Dave - I may take a wonder and see if I can get a Saturday class for hte kids and me down Chaiyapoom road - don't suppose you remember the name of the school? Cheers KL


----------



## Dave O'Dottu

KhwaamLap said:


> Excellent info there Dave - I may take a wonder and see if I can get a Saturday class for hte kids and me down Chaiyapoom road - don't suppose you remember the name of the school? Cheers KL


Sorry cannot remember the name. It's a thai name.


----------



## Guest

Good bookshop, DK Books - most expats head for the Suriwong, but DK has a good selection too...


----------



## flemmie

*iPhone*

For those that only want some assistance in Thai (I am getting too old to learn yet another language), I can recommend a small app that I downloaded on my iPhone, called iPoodThai (look it up under apps). It was very cheap (maybe even free) and has about 12 categories with each 15-30 expressions. Quite neat, it says it for you so you can repeat, it shows the english and thai written on screen. It has helped me a lot already.

Nothing of course for those who wanto to seriously learn the language.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bayleigh

I'm fascinated by the Thai culture, but finding the Thai language much more difficult to learn that I had thought it would be. Not sure why I thought it would be easier...

Anyway, here is a Web site that has videos about reading, writing, and speaking Thai. They also have some on the Thai culture. Everything else looks good, so I'm sure they probably know what they're talking about, but I understand you have to be really careful not to believe everything you read/hear about the culture.


----------



## bayleigh

bayleigh said:


> I'm fascinated by the Thai culture, but finding the Thai language much more difficult to learn that I had thought it would be. Not sure why I thought it would be easier...
> 
> Anyway, here is a Web site that has videos about reading, writing, and speaking Thai. They also have some on the Thai culture. Everything else looks good, so I'm sure they probably know what they're talking about, but I understand you have to be really careful not to believe everything you read/hear about the culture.


Sorry. I forgot to post the link, then had trouble posting it. If you're interested, the site is called learn-thai-videos (dot) com


----------



## Lantaschool

Hi Serendipity2

So are you still interested in learning to read, speak and write Thai, or has King Silk put you off


----------



## Lantaschool

oh sorry - I just realised I'd only read page 1 of the thread


----------



## Lantaschool

Hi everyone

When learning Thai, try to find a school or course that teaches you through experience and action rather than translation. There is evidence that strongly suggests these methods are most effective. I have a link to an an article which shows the evidence - but I'm not allowed to display it yet :confused2: 

If you google TPR World Review Evidence I think it comes out top!

We introduced these methods into our Thai language courses a year ago now, and have seen a dramatic increase in success rates for our students. Over the last 6 months we experienced a 100% success rate.

Sorry - Serendipity2 - We don't have a school in Chiang Mai - but if you fancy a holiday to Koh Lanta?


----------



## gino

Interesting article. It was interesting to note the way flash cards were manipulated to invoke motor learning skills to teach abstract concepts. Even so, it does seem the approach is better suited to simple actions and common objects than to rules of grammar, verb tenses, intransitive verbs or abstract concepts. I’d like to see somebody use the approach for something like: “At five o’clock, if the teacher has not returned, write a paragraph about the difference between love and respect.” 

There is Yin and Yang in everything. I have no idea what a 100% success rate represents. I have a 100% success rate every day in such matters as remembering to exhale after inhaling and opening my eyes before attempting to read, but I also have a 100% failure rate in such matters as winning the lottery and being named to some magazine’s list of the hundred most [eligible, wealthy, successful, sexy, etc.] men in America. I recently considered taking a TESL/TESOL certificate course. One of the reasons I did not was that nearly everybody passed the course. What real value is a certificate that nearly anybody can obtain? Does a 100% success rate mean the least capable students are somehow empowered to learn at the level of the most capable?


----------



## Lantaschool

ginocox said:


> Interesting article. It was interesting to note the way flash cards were manipulated to invoke motor learning skills to teach abstract concepts. Even so, it does seem the approach is better suited to simple actions and common objects than to rules of grammar, verb tenses, intransitive verbs or abstract concepts. I’d like to see somebody use the approach for something like: “At five o’clock, if the teacher has not returned, write a paragraph about the difference between love and respect.”
> 
> There is Yin and Yang in everything. I have no idea what a 100% success rate represents. I have a 100% success rate every day in such matters as remembering to exhale after inhaling and opening my eyes before attempting to read, but I also have a 100% failure rate in such matters as winning the lottery and being named to some magazine’s list of the hundred most [eligible, wealthy, successful, sexy, etc.] men in America. I recently considered taking a TESL/TESOL certificate course. One of the reasons I did not was that nearly everybody passed the course. What real value is a certificate that nearly anybody can obtain? Does a 100% success rate mean the least capable students are somehow empowered to learn at the level of the most capable?


Very good points  

We use a combination of techniques with a strong (but not sole) emphasis on interaction and learning through experience and action. In addition to this - these techniques are especially effective when learning the Thai language as the grammar of the Thai language is extremely easy. 

There are no conjugations, declensions, inflections etc. Thai words do not change form with gender, person, number, or even tense. Yesterday, tomorrow, already, or will are added to sentence structures to indicate tense. When learning Thai, you don’t need to learn if a word is masculine or feminine, and there are no articles. There are no words for “a”, “an” or “the”, and generally if a word is not needed to communicate meaning, then it’s omitted, keeping sentences very simplistic in structure.


Your point about the 100% success rate is interesting. To clarify - I meant that over the last six months, 100% of our students have passed their final exams. The exams are based on the same structure as Cambridge ESOL, a highly regarded qualification. 

In terms of the perceived value of a certificate where most students pass - I guess that really depends upon your motives for learning. If you want to learn Thai - then that is exactly what we aim to deliver, and that is what our students succeed at. We want all of our students to learn Thai when they come to us - not only the select few who display a strong aptitude for learning a second language. 

Our mission is to make the language accessible to as many people as possible. We achieve this by adapting our techniques and improving the method by which we teach, not by reducing the content or quality of the subject we are teaching.

I hope that helps... bye for now


----------



## gino

As I’ve said before, the Thai language is much like Thai women, very beautiful, but overly complex, infuriatingly ambiguous and often too polite to say what really needs to be said. 

There’s Yin and Yang in everything. English has twelve basic tenses, not counting infinitives, imperatives and various constructions with auxiliary verbs, which are more difficult to learn, but once mastered, make it easy to say precisely what happened in relation to various time frames or other activities. In Thai, it is relatively simple to form a grammatically correct sentence, but it is not always clear and unambiguous as to when who did what to whom. Compared to English or French, I would think Thai is relatively poorly suited to technical writing and legal contracts. 

While the grammar is simple, Thai has the complexity of forty-four consonants, thirty-odd vowels and five tones. Attempting to spell an unfamiliar word can be a challenge for beginning students. Six letters sound like T in the initial position and sixteen sound like T in the final position. The distinction is obvious to native speakers who know the classes of consonants and such, but I have enough trouble distinguishing ด from ต, without trying to discriminate between ท and ธ. Trying to find a word in the dictionary is a challenge, as the entries aren’t in what Westerners consider alphabetical order. On-line dictionaries are easier to use, if the word is spelled correctly, but return nothing if a tone mark is omitted. Unfortunately, there is a lot of misspelling, particularly in e-mails and postings on Internet message boards, but also in Thai/English textbooks. And the organization of the keyboard is a mystery to me, although one supposes the same might be said for the English language QWERTY layout. And if this doesn’t allow for sufficient complexity, Thai throws in words like ก็, which can have about six different meanings depending on context, or might mean nothing at all, but be thrown in for emphasis. And don’t get me started on topics like the Thai approach to telling time, pronouns or the separate vocabularies reserved for royalty and monks. 

To think, I once considered studying Mandarin, but thought Thai would be easier.


----------



## Lantaschool

Hello Ginocox

You do sound as though you’re having fun with the Thai language. 

It’s true that it is immensely different to the English language.

First of all – it is what is known as a HIGH context language. Meaning that the actual words used do not necessarily create the entire message of what is being communicated. You need to read between the lines, listen to what is not being said, and consider the context of the situation, before you can really understand.

This can be confusing, and does lead to a lot of misunderstandings between 
westerners and Thais.. Consider Mai Pen Rai as a classic example!!

Because of this – we believe it is essential to learn about the Thai culture while learning to speak, read or write the language. Being taught by a well educated Thai person can really help. As you become more and more familiar with the culture, you start to understand what is being said given the context of the situation. For example. A Thai person may say something to two people. One is a Thai person, the other person is a westerner who has a good grasp of the Thai language. Despite knowing the language and vocabulary, the Western person could still misunderstand, whereas the Thai person is likely to completely understand given the context of what is being said, and the way it is communicated – simply because they have the same cultural background.

There are many differences between the English and Thai languages. It may help to consider them as “differences” rather than complexities. Because they are so different, we believe it is easier to grasp the language if you learn in an interactive and experiential way. Considering the language from an English mindset, can make it seem complicated – making learning from translation challenging. Learning by doing and experiencing may help you to “think” in Thai, which won’t eliminate the differences – but will change your focus slightly, and perhaps make those differences seem less daunting and less challenging.... It will also help you to retain what you’ve learned, as the memory traces run deeper at a more subconscious level.

Learning to read, write and speak Thai is naturally the best approach, however it is important that listening plays an enormous role. One word can have 5 different meanings, depending upon the tone that is used, not the context. For an English speaker it can be difficult to hear these individual tones at first, but through listening, interacting and experiencing it becomes a lot easier to identify the different meanings. It helps if the person you are listening to is a native Thai speaker.

Just a few thoughts that we hope may help you. You certainly seem to be doing well anyway... :clap2:

Repetition is also of course key to learning. Introducing varied methods of repetition – such as sound files, videos and computer games, and using vocabulary lists and dictionaries as back up - may also help you, and will help sustain your motivation... 

Good luck – and keep flowing through the Yin and Yang


----------



## gino

*Tone and Inflection*

Of course, that depends upon the Thai tutor having the correct pronunciation and an appropriate cultural reference. I’ve been privileged to study with one of the monks at the local Thai Buddhist temple. (“Local” is a bit of a misnomer. Thai Buddhists prefer to locate their temples where the monks will have access to large tracts of open space for quiet meditation, so the temples tend to be a couple of kilometers east of nowhere.) The monk is a nice guy, although he sometimes seems to feel obliged to act like Pai Mei, which seems to stem from his own preconceptions of what a monk should be. 

Even though Thai seems to depend upon subtle differences in pronunciation and inflection, he, like many Thais, seems to swich ร and ล somewhat indiscriminately. If he says, “ใคล,” and I repeat, “ใคร,” to indicate my understanding, he tries to correct my pronunciation. 

His concept of tones is also far different from what a Thai instructor at another temple taught me. And I’ve heard this from another Thai, as well. I was taught to shift pitch. My first instructors would recite a sort of tonal scale to demonstrate where a word fit. But the monk seems to think in terms of weight and volume, rather than modulating pitch. 

When I became frustrated with the quality and variety of self-instruction materials, particularly at the intermediate level, I decided to produce my own. (I’ve worked in video production and have my own lights, cameras, microphones and such.) My idea was to produce brief comedic sketches with optional English and Thai subtitles, which would form the basis for various drills and exercises. It’s been a massive exercise in cultural shock. 

My Thai actors, from the perspective of an Italian-American, didn’t speak with much emotion, despite my exhortations to speak with more feeling. Part of the difference seems to be cultural, based upon a deeply ingrained cultural imperative to behave politely in public. But it also seems to reflect a need to maintain correct tones to differentiate between words, rather than to express emotion. 

Words and expressions in English can also have different meanings, as anybody familiar with George Carlin’s “****” routine or anybody who remembers Johnny Depp’s discourse on the meaning of “forget about it” in Donnie Brasco can attest. Correct interpretation depends on context and tone, but often these are manipulated. English speakers often say humorous things in serious tones as a way of joking.

จีโน่


----------



## bushke

I am thinking about learning Thai and would like also an Educational Visa.
I live in Bangkok but not in the center. I live in RAMA 2 area. Does anyone know if this area has any Thai schools that are licensed by the ministry of education?
All help would be appreciated.


----------



## Oneman

Serendipity2 said:


> I am hoping to learn Thai if I'm going to retire in Thailand. I don't mean learning to speak 'conversational' Thai so you can say "hello" and such but learn to read, write AND speak Thai.


Serendipity2 - 

...I agree with your goal of learning to read the language.
Many benefits to doing that.
One huge and immediate benefit from learning to read, is, when you do speak, you will know how the words should sound, because the written words indicate tone, emphasis, and vowel length.

...There are many language schools here in Chiangmai.
And schools come and go with surprising frequency.
Pro-Language opened a few months ago.
Walen School is getting ready to open in September, 2009.
There are many others, including at the universities here.
Even the Chiangmai YMCA offers language classes.
(Not recommending any, just mentioning.)

...However, students/customers for the schools are not so common.
Some classes are canceled for lack of customers.
As the world-wide economic depression spreads, foreigner students will become even more scarce than they are now.
So I recommend you not make any long-term commitments with any school.
Better to simply arrive here, and spend a few days touring the schools.

...Schools will let you to sit in on a class before you enroll: no charge.
Doing that is essential, because some schools here are run Thai style.
That means poorly organized, with old teaching materials that don't reflect modern teaching methods.

...But the biggest problem with the language schools is the Thai teachers.
They may be delightful people, but Thais never had good teachers when they were students, so they don't know what good teaching is.
They seem to think that teaching is having fun and playing games.
If students laugh a lot, it is considered a good lesson.
So if you are diligent about learning the language, be prepared to be frustrated and disappointed with some of your teachers and their teaching methods.

...Now I will bring up one aspect of learning the language which has not yet been discussed on this thread: 
That is the choice to learn in a school or with private teachers.
Others here might plead the case for schools.
I recommend private teachers for several reasons:

1) Thai is a tonal language. 
As a man, you want to speak like a man. 
The vowel lengths, average pitch, and modulation, are very different for men in Thai language. 
With private teacher, you can select a man. 
But in most schools, most teachers are women. 
You don't want to come out speaking Thai like a woman. 

2) Thai teachers have a very high opinion of themselves. 
They are the superior and you (the student) are the inferior in any interaction. 
If you ask questions, Thai teachers will often take that as loss of face. 
But with private teachers, you are in control, because you pay them. 
They will be more patient and helpful about correcting your mistakes and helping you learn.

3) In a class, the teacher will stick to the schedule. 
If you can keep up, fine, but if not, you'll just get further and further behind. 
With private teachers, they will go at your pace. 
If you need to review -- and you will -- your teacher will help you.
In classes, there is very little review.

4) Teachers of Thai language don't earn much. 
Their "big money" comes from private lessons.
The classes are seen as just a means for finding private lesson customers.
So even if you intend to take only group classes, be prepared to come under some pressure to sign up for private lessons as well. 
And, if you take private lessons, your classroom teacher will tend to give you special attention during the class: answering your questions and helping you to review. 
If you don't, she won't. 
It's the Thai way.

5) An hour of private lessons costs about 2-3 times the price of an hour of classroom learning.
My own experience is I actually do learn 2-3 times more in the private lesson, with the right teacher.

I hope this is helpful in your planning to learn the language.

-- Oneman
Chiangmai
.


----------

